# Level-Order-Ausgabe bei Binären Bäumen



## Subwoover (5. Mai 2005)

Hey ihr!

Hab vom Studium aus die Aufgabe einen binären Suchbaum zu basteln mit allen möglichen Features.
Nun die letzte Teilaufgabe ist die Ausgabe mittels Levelorder, also Ebenenweise die Knoten ausgeben.
Leider hab ich nicht wirklich brauchbare Ansätze für eine Lösung.

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung?


----------



## uhu01 (5. Mai 2005)

Hy!

Level-Order macht man folgendermaßen:
Du nimmst deine Wurzel und gibst diese aus ( oder was immer du damit machen sollst), und speicherst die angehängten Nodes in eine Queue. Danach nimmst du die Queue gehst die Elemente der Reihe nach durch, gibst jeden Node für sich aus, und schreibst die angehängten Nodes in deine Queue. Das machst du solange, solange Elemente in der Queue sind. Wenn kein Element mehr vorhanden ist, ist der ganze Baum abgearbeitet.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausdrückt.

mfg
uhu01


----------



## Subwoover (6. Mai 2005)

Wow danke, das erscheint mir sehr einfach und klar, vielen Dank!

Werde es heute gleich mal ausprobieren


----------

